# SWF I have 2 daughters and a homestead



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

We own 129 acres in north western mountains of maine. 
I am blonde blue eyes 100lbs, 5'1" and thin fit and strong. I have taken many classes with Tom Brown jr. Wilderness survival specialist and shamen. I use Sep Holtzer style permaculture. We strive to live completely sustainable. We have to snowmobile in because we are so deep and steep.
I am looking for my Beloved. Someone who desires to create a space of love homestead with me. A strong man who loves to chop wood and co create with Nature


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Donanne said:


> I am looking for my Beloved.


Check out FarmboyBill 
I'm sure he is available.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I fit the description, but i am already taken.
besides I think you want a younger man.. LOL


----------



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I fit the description, but i am already taken.
> besides I think you want a younger man.. LOL


No I am looking for someone around 50


----------



## Donanne (Oct 25, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Check out FarmboyBill
> I'm sure he is available.


Ok ty


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Donanne said:


> No I am looking for someone around 50


I was round when I was fifty, but have lost a lot of weight since then.  my Yvonne says the weather in your neck of the woods is too cold to suit her so that puts me outta the game too. FBB sounds like your best shot, if someone else hasn't snapped him up yet. Welcome to the board btw!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

My girlfriend looks like a Moose.......are you better looking then a Moose....???


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry, but most of these should know im SEVENTY ONE, 71, 10 08 47. I NEVER LOVED chopping wood, even tho I did it for 45yrs. The Kids the one you want it sounds like, if you could pry him outa those Okla hills lol.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope you find your beloved,you sound like a catch!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

It's been a long, long time since I've seen ST used like a dating website!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

ShannonR said:


> It's been a long, long time since I've seen ST used like a dating website!


But it has been known to happen.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I was thinking more in the line of Rick Frosty...or similar name....

Mon


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Donanne said:


> We own 129 acres in north western mountains of maine.
> I am blonde blue eyes 100lbs, 5'1" and thin fit and strong.


God Bless this woman, she sure knew which features to list early to draw an outdoorsman.
Kinda reminds me about the ad for the wife and boat.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

There are some pretty great men on here and a few really good looking but I think most of them are married. Maybe try plenty of fish


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Marriage is like a deck of cards.
You start out with two hearts and a diamond and you end up wishing you had a club & spade!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My apologies to Donanne but I'll push some traffic thru here until the single men with jobs get home.

A young lady came home from a date, rather sad. She told her mother, "Jeff proposed to me an hour ago."
"Then why are you so sad?" her mother asked.
"Because he also told me he was an atheist. Mom, he doesn't even believe there's a hell."
Her mother said, "Marry him anyway. Between the two of us, we'll show him how wrong he is."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Two truck drivers are in a bar complaining about the rising cost of gasoline when a blonde at the next table overhears and says shes figured out how to beat high gas prices. "How is that lady?" says one of the men.
"Easy, I never put in more than $20."


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, DonAnne. I've got two different sets of neighbors who once lived off-grid in ice country. They claim that moving South was their best move ever. 

You said "we"; does that include children?

I've haunted this forum for years; be darn careful of what you find here (or anywhere on the net). Been more than one heartbreak started here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy, Your absolutely right. Rick LIVES up there in Maine if I remember right. A natch made in h, er Maine lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Donanne, It wouldn't hurt your cause (Ide hope) to post a few pics of you, and if your not sure that would carry the day, pics of your place. 
I hope, with a name like Donanne, your not a reference to something I said on another post lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with using this forum as a dating possibly site. Where else can a farm man/woman find a farm woman/man. Going to standard places gets one the run of the mill and almost guarantees NOT getting a rural contact.
Might try Farmers Only.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't see anything wrong with using this forum as a dating possibly site. Where else can a farm man/woman find a farm woman/man. Going to standard places gets one the run of the mill and almost guarantees NOT getting a rural contact.
> Might try Farmers Only.


Farmers only has a bunch of fakes


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Farmers only has a bunch of fakes


And HT doesn't? Sorry, couldn't resist. There have been a fair number of trolls on this site at times.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> And HT doesn't? Sorry, couldn't resist. There have been a fair number of trolls on this site at times.


Boy, you can say that again...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sorry, but most of these should know im SEVENTY ONE, 71, 10 08 47. I NEVER LOVED chopping wood, even tho I did it for 45yrs. The Kids the one you want it sounds like, if you could pry him outa those Okla hills lol.


Thanks for the mention FBB ... While it's true that I'm a "Wanted Man" I think the posters in the local Post Office meant it in quite a different way.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Thanks for the mention FBB ... While it's true that I'm a "Wanted Man" I think the posters in the local Post Office meant it in quite a different way.


You need to give yourself more credit. Any lady would be lucky to have you


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> You need to give yourself more credit. Any lady would be lucky to have you


I've always gotten the distinct impression that he knows it


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Self confidence is underrated, lol.
When I was single, I knew a guy who held no fear of asking any woman out on a date, anytime and anywhere. 
He wouldn't even wait long enough to find out if they had a husband in the bathroom.
He was short and doughy, bald by 23, worked a menial job and drove a rusty Chevy Bonanza with a coat hanger holding the driver's door shut.
He had no trouble filling his dance card; in fact it was hard to get him to weekly poker games or guys night out because he was always out with a new gal.
He disproved the idea that a homely guy with a beautiful woman must be rich; he might just be charmingly determined.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Self confidence is underrated, lol.
> When I was single, I knew a guy who held no fear of asking any woman out on a date, anytime and anywhere.
> He wouldn't even wait long enough to find out if they had a husband in the bathroom.
> He was short and doughy, bald by 23, worked a menial job and drove a rusty Chevy Bonanza with a coat hanger holding the driver's door shut.
> ...


 sounds like he might have been a "mushroom". AKA... A fun gi


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

He had about 2 inches of hair above each ear that joined behind his head. Think Danny Devito with less hair and homely.
He used to lick his thumbs and wipe his sideburns back before approaching a gal.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I found works a lot better if you just simply lick your eyebrows ...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Remember there are a lot more guys reading on here than post at all . A lot of the guys that post here post only very occasionally. 

I met my beloved here although it was in a different part of the forum. And after 10 years of dating we finally got married three months ago .


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I would put my hat in the ring if you were at least 5' 3" and 120lbs


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Oregon, someone mentioned POF. There as bad if not worse than FO, But I agree, having been on FO fo a year.
GTX, Who has had a dance card in since the last 1/2 of the last century? Ive never heard of or seen one, other than in old time set movies and shows.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe they use a phone app these days....I dunno


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

BTW, I don't get to dance much so I might be a little behind.
My wife says I dance like a chicken without kneecaps.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Self confidence is underrated, lol.
> When I was single, I knew a guy who held no fear of asking any woman out on a date, anytime and anywhere.
> He wouldn't even wait long enough to find out if they had a husband in the bathroom.
> He was short and doughy, bald by 23, worked a menial job and drove a rusty Chevy Bonanza with a coat hanger holding the driver's door shut.
> ...


...and know how to dance.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Oregon, someone mentioned POF. There as bad if not worse than FO, But I agree, having been on FO fo a year.
> GTX, Who has had a dance card in since the last 1/2 of the last century? Ive never heard of or seen one, other than in old time set movies and shows.


It's called a little black book now...lol


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Donanne said:


> We own 129 acres in north western mountains of maine.
> I am blonde blue eyes 100lbs, 5'1" and thin fit and strong. I have taken many classes with Tom Brown jr. Wilderness survival specialist and shamen. I use Sep Holtzer style permaculture. We strive to live completely sustainable. We have to snowmobile in because we are so deep and steep.
> I am looking for my Beloved. Someone who desires to create a space of love homestead with me. A strong man who loves to chop wood and co create with Nature


Good luck with your search! You seem to be content with yourself and to have the wisdom to find the right person rather than settle for less, so you are off to a good start.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If she were legit, I reckon she's been run off by now.

however, I do remember a guy came on, made his pitch, and waited, back when ST was really rocking. He soon got a PM from a woman who was, uh, really popular, I guess you'd say, who had some fairly unique notions.

Seemingly not being a regular therefore not really familiar with the rules and codes, he answered her PM in the open forum with a pretty explicit "you're not my type" along with, I believe, exactly why she wasn't. It got cleaned up pretty quick, but I always wondered if there wasn't more to that than met the eye.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe I'm not skeptical enough, but I don't worry about it these days too much. While I haven't sworn off relationships per se, I am not really looking and don't really have time, so there isn't much risk for me, especially when the occasional word of encouragement is a far as I care to go.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> Maybe I'm not skeptical enough, but I don't worry about it these days too much. While I haven't sworn off relationships per se, I am not really looking and don't really have time, so there isn't much risk for me, especially when the occasional word of encouragement is a far as I care to go.


Going to take a pass, eh? I don't blame you!!

I, personally, kind of got the idea that the OP is already well established in her life as far as having a homestead already and kids, ECT. I could be wrong but she doesn't seem very eager to make any drastic changes to her life for the sake of love


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

After seeing those posts in the 85 year old woman thread about HT'ers being in the "She-woman Men-haters" club, I'm thinking a little new flirtiness around here might not be so bad. Of course, everybody used to have a "shopping list" of qualifications that would drain the blood out of a smile faster than a vampire would do the same to an altar boy.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Clem said:


> After seeing those posts in the 85 year old woman thread about HT'ers being in the "She-woman Men-haters" club, I'm thinking a little new flirtiness around here might not be so bad. Of course, everybody used to have a "shopping list" of qualifications that would drain the blood out of a smile faster than a vampire would do the same to an altar boy.


Yeah, I'm the resident man hater here... lol. We've had some really enjoyable threads here in the past, though... the shopping list threads can be really fun and a good indicator of what folks are REALLY about!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

We need another selfie thread to brighten our day a bit!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We had a couple interesting women in here like a couple months ago. The one was in here for a good year or so. She had a pic holding 2 tomaters in front of her maters. The other one was in here around a good month or so ago. im lousy with names. BUTT they was fun to talk to and listen to, and exchange slight little sexual tidbits that barely flew above the radar lol


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

wow she does sound like a catch, heck I'm getting closer to 50 every day. but I'm in MI, and have property anchoring me here. still, would be lying if I did;t say I wouldn't mind good company. heck I've been hanging around here for a few weeks now...thats gotta show how desperate and needy I evidently am.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> We had a couple interesting women in here like a couple months ago. The one was in here for a good year or so. She had a pic holding 2 tomaters in front of her maters. The other one was in here around a good month or so ago. im lousy with names. BUTT they was fun to talk to and listen to, and exchange slight little sexual tidbits that barely flew above the radar lol


They probably ran away with each other, didn't they?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Clem said:


> After seeing those posts in the 85 year old woman thread about HT'ers being in the "She-woman Men-haters" club, I'm thinking a little new flirtiness around here might not be so bad. Of course, everybody used to have a "shopping list" of qualifications that would drain the blood out of a smile faster than a vampire would do the same to an altar boy.


Not me, I love men! I would much rather be surrounded by men than girly girls getting their eyebrows threaded. That being said.. as long as I've got batteries, I'm not in a rush.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

first thing I thought about also when I saw the post was Rick but the thing is Rick has his own place and wants someone to move there. she has her own place also. most of us here are in the same boat and we don't want to move and also like Chuck said some have moved and regretted it. ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; I thought this WAS a dating site. I come here to watch just as the old men sat around on the benches at the dance halls. When I was widowed I met some very nice ladies here, got my heart bruised a bit, but POF turned out the winner. 
One thing about the web; often a really good match is just too far away to make the move. By the time people are middle aged they have family, property, memories that tie them down.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Donanne said:


> We own 129 acres in north western mountains of maine.
> I am blonde blue eyes 100lbs, 5'1" and thin fit and strong. I have taken many classes with Tom Brown jr. Wilderness survival specialist and shamen. I use Sep Holtzer style permaculture. We strive to live completely sustainable. We have to snowmobile in because we are so deep and steep.
> I am looking for my Beloved. Someone who desires to create a space of love homestead with me. A strong man who loves to chop wood and co create with Nature


I also wish you the best on your journey to find your Beloved. 

Would you let us know when you find the one, the one that you love?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I wanna hear more about Tom Brown jr and his tracking class


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Donanne said:


> We own 129 acres in north western mountains of maine.
> I am blonde blue eyes 100lbs, 5'1" and thin fit and strong. I have taken many classes with Tom Brown jr. Wilderness survival specialist and shamen. I use Sep Holtzer style permaculture. We strive to live completely sustainable. We have to snowmobile in because we are so deep and steep.
> I am looking for my Beloved. Someone who desires to create a space of love homestead with me. A strong man who loves to chop wood and co create with Nature


Welcome to Singletree, one of the longest continuous free to participate single homesteading groups out on the web.

Although we have been a internet presence for nearly 18 years, we don't push folks around, try to milk them for subscription fees or flood them with the attention of non compatible introductions as some free participation sites do.

Mostly we just share our accomplishments as singles following our dreams to the reality stage we are able to do on our own, offer encouragement and a couple times or so every year or two , a lucky member or two finds the chance to follow their dream path in addition to having gained knowledge during the current reality but dreaming of the future stage.

Of course we have a few members who have found the group a comfortable online place to hang out and grow old alone, but they are upfront about it and they offer us historical modern homesteading input and we often help offer them lower key modern homesteading ideas as their lifestyles change as they age into their future eras as the rest of us.

Participate with us and you will get a lot of opinions and information to help you along your path.

If you have any questions about the board and community here just ask here on board or contact Terri and I by private conversation message and we will help you get the answers you need.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Years ago when I joined there were quite a few men here that were interested in striking up relationships. One in particular suited me right down to the ground. If our schedules/stars would have ever aligned just right who knows what could have happened. Don't run away OP, you never know what/where you'll find someone.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> Oregon, someone mentioned POF. There as bad if not worse than FO, But I agree, having been on FO fo a year.
> GTX, Who has had a dance card in since the last 1/2 of the last century? Ive never heard of or seen one, other than in old time set movies and shows.


I met my husband on POF so I am biased,lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

DKWunlimited said:


> Not me, I love men! I would much rather be surrounded by men than girly girls getting their eyebrows threaded. That being said.. as long as I've got batteries, I'm not in a rush.


Omg I just about died,lmao. Thank God for batteries


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Omg I just about died,lmao. Thank God for batteries


Amen!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> I've always gotten the distinct impression that he knows it


Should I ever be lucky enough to find that special someone,I'll most certainly strive to make it so.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> You need to give yourself more credit. Any lady would be lucky to have you


I don't know about that...however thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

Donanne said:


> We own 129 acres in north western mountains of maine.
> I am blonde blue eyes 100lbs, 5'1" and thin fit and strong. I have taken many classes with Tom Brown jr. Wilderness survival specialist and shamen. I use Sep Holtzer style permaculture. We strive to live completely sustainable. We have to snowmobile in because we are so deep and steep.
> I am looking for my Beloved. Someone who desires to create a space of love homestead with me. A strong man who loves to chop wood and co create with Nature


I've been planning on going off grid here in CO..I'm 53 5'11 brwn hair and eyes...not quite sure why I am answering this..I love you location (I grew up in Minnesota) so cold and snowmobile's are right up my alley.. anyway my name is Nicholas..drop me a line....


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

*“And, when you want something, all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it.”*

― Paulo Coelho, The Alchemist


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; cucumbers and batteries for you girls; the Japanese girls had Ben Wa balls. Small wonder there are so many women alone.
When I worked in the psychiatric hospital we had a woman whose kin committed her because she fell in love with her big labrador. His fate was unknown to us, but months after this patient was released I saw her at a stop light. She had a big black dog in the passenger seat.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

RBF, Ive come to find, over 70yrs, that when you want something bad enough, it seems all the world conspires to see that you don't get it. When theres something you could take or leave, that's when you have a chance to get it. When you definatly DONT want something, THATS when the whole world seems to conspire for you to get it in the end lol.


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

njkomarnitzky said:


> I've been planning on going off grid here in CO..I'm 53 5'11 brwn hair and eyes...not quite sure why I am answering this..I love you location (I grew up in Minnesota) so cold and snowmobile's are right up my alley.. anyway my name is Nicholas..drop me a line....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Homesteading Today mobile app


PS. Maine huh...you got Maple Trees don't you...that's me in FLA last month...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> One thing about the web; often a really good match is just too far away to make the move. By the time people are middle aged they have family, property, memories that tie them down.


Not always, DW and I were around 40 when we met online, she was in Texas and I was in Florida.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> Omg I just about died,lmao. Thank God for batteries


some would do better with wall outlets.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck @Donanne Everyone deserves to be happy. Get out there and let him find you. Don't settle.


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

njkomarnitzky said:


> I've been planning on going off grid here in CO..I'm 53 5'11 brwn hair and eyes...not quite sure why I am answering this..I love you location (I grew up in Minnesota) so cold and snowmobile's are right up my alley.. anyway my name is Nicholas..drop me a line....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Homesteading Today mobile app


If you want you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

wow, three responses from Nick today alone, 7:30am, 11:30am and 2:00pm...... sure seems awfully interested.....wonder if they ever found that one girl that went missing in FL, that had that desperate stalker.... Well, not really relevant here I suppose.....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> Omg I just about died,lmao. Thank God for batteries


 You know they also come corded, pull start and the ever popular kickstart models brought to you from the fine people at Harley Davidson ......


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> You know they also come corded, pull start and the ever popular kickstart models brought to you from the fine people at Harley Davidson ......


Just like a man to come in with overkill. Sometimes a soft touch in the right spot is all you need.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> wow, three responses from Nick today alone, 7:30am, 11:30am and 2:00pm...... sure seems awfully interested.....wonder if they ever found that one girl that went missing in FL, that had that desperate stalker.... Well, not really relevant here I suppose.....


Really?


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> wow, three responses from Nick today alone, 7:30am, 11:30am and 2:00pm...... sure seems awfully interested.....wonder if they ever found that one girl that went missing in FL, that had that desperate stalker.... Well, not really relevant here I suppose.....


Bob that wasn't actually funny at all....


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> wow, three responses from Nick today alone, 7:30am, 11:30am and 2:00pm...... sure seems awfully interested.....wonder if they ever found that one girl that went missing in FL, that had that desperate stalker.... Well, not really relevant here I suppose.....


and yeah I guess interest is the work I haven't even thought about it I'm just moved out to Colorado in September I'm supposed to buy property in springtime and go off the grid all by myself I've been planning this for a long time I just had to wait for my dad to die and bury him I did that over the summer I never thought I'd want to do it with anybody else but something about her ad I don't know at least got to see....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well I don't know about being the stalker but I was thinking along the same lines. nothing worse than a desperate man to make a woman run the other way. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

DKWunlimited said:


> Just like a man to come in with overkill. Sometimes a soft touch in the right spot is all you need.


And I thought you were talking about the battery on your wheel chair!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> well I don't know about being the stalker but I was thinking along the same lines. nothing worse than a desperate man to make a woman run the other way. ~Georgia


Especially one just "waiting for his dad to die"
A trait every woman is looking for!!


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

njkomarnitzky said:


> and yeah I guess interest is the work I haven't even thought about it I'm just moved out to Colorado in September I'm supposed to buy property in springtime and go off the grid all by myself I've been planning this for a long time I just had to wait for my dad to die and bury him I did that over the summer I never thought I'd want to do it with anybody else but something about her ad I don't know at least got to see....


Heh, well it was sort of funny until you went and brought your dad dying into it,Sorry for your loss bud, seriously. and I wish you the best, really I do. even with the OP, who may or may not be a 35 yr old dude living in his mothers basement. or her backyard in a treehouse if he's a 'homesteader' type.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

IndyDave said:


> Really?



OH COME ON!!...you know if I didn't, someone was going to say it....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> Just like a man to come in with overkill. Sometimes a soft touch in the right spot is all you need.


Debbie , i’m sure that you know that I have just the right touch at just the right place at just the right time ..........


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Folks, you might have scared her off.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Debbie , i’m sure that you know that I have just the right touch at just the right place at just the right time ..........


I know NO such thing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't see where anyone here said anything to scare her off. lots of people have done that. post once and never come back. she should be careful though. she did say she has 120 acres and a homestead. men have killed for less and women.

I'm not thinking of the guys who post here regularly but there are people lurking who just pounce on that. Ah I probably watch too many mystery movies. who done it and stuff like that. that's what I do at night when I can't sleep. ~Georgia


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm willing to guess her inbox is overflowing by now. I think the approach could have used some... refinement, but I for one certainly wouldn't hold anything against her for putting it out there!

I think Sourdough has his self advertisement campaign down to a fine science though, haha


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> You know they also come corded, pull start and the ever popular kickstart models brought to you from the fine people at Harley Davidson ......


My Cobra pipes make for a right fine vibration...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We tend to scare a lot of folks off on here


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

DKWunlimited said:


> Just like a man to come in with overkill. Sometimes a soft touch in the right spot is all you need.


Well said


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oh, everybody was trying to be both friendly and helpful. But, we can be a very lively bunch and once in a while a newbie gets overwhelmed by the group enthusiasm


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> You know they also come corded, pull start and the ever popular kickstart models brought to you from the fine people at Harley Davidson ......




AS, you owe me a new shirt. I just spit all my drink out reading your "kickstart" comment...

And this folks is why we scare people off around here at HT.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> AS, you owe me a new shirt. I just spit all my drink out reading your "kickstart" comment...
> 
> And this folks is why we scare people off around here at HT.


Only the prudes


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

There`s always a good car radio...….


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

with that much space and all she surely has to do, she probably doesn't have a lot of time to hang out on a forum, even if it is winter and a bit of downtime. Or maybe she's already found her love of her life?


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

Bob M. said:


> Heh, well it was sort of funny until you went and brought your dad dying into it,Sorry for your loss bud, seriously. and I wish you the best, really I do. even with the OP, who may or may not be a 35 yr old dude living in his mothers basement. or her backyard in a treehouse if he's a 'homesteader' type.


Oh hell Bob don't be sorry about my dad I'm not he was 90 he lived a good long life now it's my turn...look man I grew up with four hundred acres of Maple in front of me in a trout stream in my backyard I'm going back to what I know.. p


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> well I don't know about being the stalker but I was thinking along the same lines. nothing worse than a desperate man to make a woman run the other way. ~Georgia


 Yes it took me quite a few years to convince my wife that I was so not interested that she needed to marry me .....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> You know they also come corded, pull start and the ever popular kickstart models brought to you from the fine people at Harley Davidson ......


New Harleys does not have a kick start, but they do seem to excite the ladies.

BTW - Congrats on your recent nuptials.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It does occur to me that a 50-year-old lady with 130 acre homestead and two daughters may have some things to do besides hang out here .......
And of course there is that unspeakable truth that I am going to articulate, everybody prepare to go OH HE DIDN'T ! 
Maybe it worked and she found somebody?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Would soft back scratches qualify? I know I'm getting tired of scratching my back on the bathroom door jamb when I get up to pee at night. Some mornings, my back is awfully red...…..

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just so your P isn't LOL.
IF youll look at the new introductions, youll see a intro from a couple up in Maine. They got lotsa pics. Id wager the op farms about the same way. ALL WOODS. That's likely why she was looking for a guy who loved cutting wood.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess Rick and Donanne could talk about the kind of deal Jay and his SO have


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

I agree with what Shannon said earlier. Donanne got some private hits and no longer needs to play in public


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Who knows... she may have gotten married already and he's chopping the wood by now...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hes cutting it huh?? lol


----------

